# Websites for ordering Cosmetics?



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Are there any websites that will ship to Dubai, for specifically eyeshadows, nail polishes, skin care, stuff like that? Just wondering how much I should actually bring with me, haha cause when I was there I didnt see many of the brands I have.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just bring enough to keep you going. Mailing cosmetics can cost a fortune. 
Dubai I isn't the end of the w old and I am sure once you arrive you will find either the brand you are used to or one equally as good.
You can always rely on friends to mail something really special


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> Are there any websites that will ship to Dubai, for specifically eyeshadows, nail polishes, skin care, stuff like that? Just wondering how much I should actually bring with me, haha cause when I was there I didnt see many of the brands I have.


I bet you will find everything, there is Sephora in Dubai Mall, for example.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I did go to Sephora, brands I really like but did not see- Urban Decay, Illamasqua, Nars. For nail polish, I never saw Orly, Butter London, Deborah Lippmann, Zoya.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try BOOTS the chemists in Dubai

NADS
Search results

ORLY
Search results


URBAN BEAUTY ( Urban Decay products are exclusively available in Sephora Mall of the Emirates and Dubai Mall.)
Urban Decay Naked Palette Available in Dubai « Dollz in Dubai



That should keep you going for a little while


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats awesome, thank you!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah there's definitely urban decay, have you seen any bare minerals? I am bringing a load with me but wondering incase I run out!


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I've definitely seen Bare Minerals at the Sephora there, idk about the whole range (the pressed shadows specifically I did not see), but a section of it!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, very good to know! The reality of moving is starting to hit home and it's nice to know there are still some of my home comforts available, even if my home comforts are make up


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you see something in stock you might need within six months..... buy it. The uae stores do not understand the concept of inventory management.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

100% Pure BareMinerals Get Started Complexion Kit - Fair ( 2xFdn Spf15+Mineral Veil+Face Color+3xBrush+DVD+Brush Shampoo ) - BARE ESCENTUALS - Cosmetics & Make Up


They offer FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you see something in stock you might need within six months..... buy it. The uae stores do not understand the concept of inventory management.


I see. Yep I had to learn very quickly that "It's finished" means "Out of stock", which sometimes means "I dont know what you're talking about". I went into a small pharmacy and was given this line, only to see said item not six inches away from where I was standing.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

gemsy62 said:


> Thanks, very good to know! The reality of moving is starting to hit home and it's nice to know there are still some of my home comforts available, even if my home comforts are make up


Me too, when are you coming? I was so excited but now I fluctuate between excitement and a bit freaked out! And I've got more makeup than clothes lol.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> 100% Pure BareMinerals Get Started Complexion Kit - Fair ( 2xFdn Spf15+Mineral Veil+Face Color+3xBrush+DVD+Brush Shampoo ) - BARE ESCENTUALS - Cosmetics & Make Up
> 
> 
> They offer FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!


Thanks for the site, very nice! I didnt see heaps of products, no nail products at all, but very interesting to note that for something like Clinique for example, they are 100 dirhams less expensive, not bad at all!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Arab women are very good at makeup. Their make up always seems perfect....when you can see their faces. So I am sure that you will find something to suit you whether online or in the stores GOOD LUCK with your move


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

most of my friends just make lists of stuff they need and take occasional trips to Europe or the US to stock up on stuff that they can't find here. I should be making a trip back to the US soon if anyone needs anything brought back..


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> Me too, when are you coming? I was so excited but now I fluctuate between excitement and a bit freaked out! And I've got more makeup than clothes lol.


End of February, I was purely excited until new years eve when I realised all the things I will miss. I'm very impulsive so just accepted without thinking, still can't wait though. Have so much to sort out before then, have spent all Christmas putting my life on eBay!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I order stuff from Make Up Artist's Choice when they're having flash sales. I usually get free shipping to my Aramex shopnship address and it's forwarded to me in Dubai. It never costs more than AED 41. 

I also order from strawberrynet.com which offers free shipping worldwide and always has some kind of discount offer going on. HTH


----------

